# Looking for a quality karambit in the UK



## Reeksta (Dec 14, 2014)

First off, I wasn't 100% sure where to post this so apologies if this isn't the appropriate forum.
One of my best friends is a JKD practitioner but his lineage has a heavy FMA influence and he's particularly fond of this side of it. Without going into details, he's had a rough year so I'd like to get him a cool xmas present as he's always been a true and loyal pal whenever I've had difficult times in the past.
Given his love of FMA I was thinking a karambit would fit the bill. Not like a training one (he has those), something really quality that he can keep for a long time. Only problem is that I don't have a clue where to look. I checked out the stickied FMA supplies thread but it was quite old and all the links seemed to be companies based in the US. Can anyone recommend a good supplier in the UK?
Thank you


----------



## Blindside (Dec 14, 2014)

Are you looking for a folder or a more traditional fixed blade?


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 14, 2014)

Probably fixed but I could be convinced otherwise. Realistically it will probably be more of an ornament than anything else and I have no problem admitting that aesthetic appeal is the main thing I'm looking for


----------



## Blindside (Dec 14, 2014)

I don't think you could get it in time for Christmas, but have you looked at ValiantCo?  I know you could import it, but again shipping time would be a problem at this point.  Maybe there is a reseller in the UK?

sumatra2.html


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 14, 2014)

I'll check it out. Thanks for the link


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 14, 2014)

This is a UK company that might be able to help. Swords Airsoft Archery


----------



## Reeksta (Dec 14, 2014)

Nice one, thanks


----------

